# בוז'י הרצוג



## rolmich

Hello everybody,
As from today, the Israeli Labour Party has a new leader.
Where does this strange surname comes from ?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ystab

This is a nickname given to him by his mother. Check this article on ynet's front page - http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4456677,00.html. Anyway, this is a nickname, not necessarily related to his given name or his surname.


----------



## rolmich

Thanks ystab. Yes, according to the ynet article, his 89 years old mother -Ora Herzog - gave him the surname "Bubeleh" as a child (because of his babyface) followed by "Jojo". The contraction of these two names gave the nickname "Buji" which sticks to him up to this day.
Thank you also for the link.
rolmich


----------



## arielipi

בוז'י נהיה גם פועל
אני אבז'בז' אותך


----------



## airelibre

ומה המשמעות של לבז'בז'?


----------



## arielipi

Watch some Eretz Nehederet to have a clue, its something like what i want it to be.


----------



## rolmich

arielipi said:


> בוז'י נהיה גם פועל
> אני אבז'בז' אותך



This Forum is visited by people who are not fluent with the hebrew letters & keyboard (myself for instance) so that when you make puns in Hebrew, you should explain them in english so that we could also share your חגיגה
Thanks in advance for your understanding.


----------



## arielipi

Its an unexplainable pun.


----------



## airelibre

Is it actually a pun? Also when has this been on eretz nehederet? I see a lot of their photos on Facebook including his name, but not the verb  לבז'בז'


----------



## arielipi

Its not a pun; its something they invented as a joke on his somewhat laconic personality that suggests he is a very dangerous guy.
אל תעצבן את בוז'י הוא עוד יבז'בז' אותך


----------



## origumi

If I understand correctly it's a combination of the nick בוז'י with two meanings of לבזבז: to waste (time, money), and to murder (criminal slang). Arielipi's example above אל תעצבן את בוז'י הוא עוד יבז'בז' אותך refers to the latter. Some examples here like די לבז'בז' את הזמן refer to the former.


----------



## rolmich

Who said a pun is unexplainable in another idiom ?
At worse, it loses some of its fun and spontaneity but it's still worth the try 
Thanks again everybody.


----------

